# Gnome 3

## funker

Hallo und guten "Abend"!

Ich habe ein Grundsystem (3.10.17) laufen, openrc durch systemd ersetzt und möchte jetzt gnome 3 installieren. xorg-server startet, scheint also zu funktionieren. Fehlermeldungen oder Warnungen hab ich bisher auch nicht gesehen, weder beim booten, beim xorg, noch sonstwo.

```
emerge --ask gnome
```

...bringt natürlich Version 2.32 in den Einkaufswagen. Zusammen mit Keyword ~amd64 erscheint zwar gnome 3.8.nochwas, allerdings müssen dann wohl gefühlte 160.000 weitere Pakete mit dem Keyword installiert werden. Globales Zulassen von ~amd64 will ich a.) vermeiden und b.) blocken sich die Pakete ohnehin gegenseitig. --backtrack mit sonstwas als Wert: Gleiches Ergebnis.

Also: Hä? Genau das denke ich mir gerade. Einfach nur: hä? Das ist der zentrale Bestandteil meines Denkens zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.

"Hä?" entsteht dadurch, dass ich nach manchen Guides erst gnome2 aufsetzen, dann zu gnome3 upgraden - wenn mir das einer erklären kann, WARUM man das machen soll, wäre ich sehr froh. Gnome3 müsste ja dann durch Installieren von Gnome2-Paketen "freigeschalten" werden, was ich nun überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen könnte...

"Hä?" könnte aber auch durch globales Verwenden von ~amd64 entstehen. Wozu, wenn das offensichtlich eh nicht funktioniert und womöglich das System im nicht-funktionierenden Zustand hinterlässt.

"Hä?" entsteht auch durch den Verdacht, dass die Verwendung von Portage an kompliziertes Maskieren, Blockieren, Unmaskieren in x-dimensionaler Abhängigkeit der zu verwendenden Pakete geknüpft ist, noch dazu ohne konkrete Vorstellung über zukünftige Verwendbarkeit der momentanen Portage-Konfiguration, soll heißen: System-Updates.

In anderen Threads, z.B. hier im Forum, kann man häufig lesen, dass gnome3 nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, systemd vorschreibt, gnome2 oder anderes besser sei.... Ich nutze ohnehin systemd und habe vor gnome3 zu Testen(!). Auf Deutsch gesagt interessiert mich nur und ausschließlich, wie ich gnome3 zum Laufen kriege und es Testen kann, alles andere ist und bleibt zweitrangig.

Es ist zudem folgende Frage zu beantworten, die sich mir aufdrängt: Ist, um mein o.g. Ziel zu erreichen UND den Weg zu verstehen, ein ausführliches(!) Studium über Portage und Gentoo, was den größten Teil der Freizeit über einen nicht-kurzfristigen (z.B. bis Neujahr) Zeitraum einnehmen würde, notwendig? Ich habe nichts gegen (lebenslanges) Lernen, was ausführliches Lesen von Handbüchern einschließt, das bin ich gewohnt. Aber was ich mir aus Zeitgründen nicht leisten kann, ist ein Vollzeitstudium, da ich "nebenbei" Vollzeit-Student bin, Arbeite (8h) und eine Freundin habe. Das bedeutet: Meine Nächte sind kurz, mein Ehrgeiz mehr oder weniger (wenn auch leider erst seit wenigen Jahren) groß.

Dazu folgendes Hintergrundwissen: 

Hardware: Seit ~1997 oder so mit Rechentechnik ausgestattet; Bisher verwendete Systeme (der Einfachheit halber nur CPU genannt): 386er, 486er, Pentium II, Pentium 4, AMD Duron, Thunderbird, Barton, Athlon II 630, I3 (2nd Generation Desktop), i5 (2nd Generation Desktop/Mobile), i7 (3rd Gene...). 

Software: von MS-DOS direkt zu Win95 (nur sehr bruchstückhafte Kenntnisse) über Win98, Win ME, 2000, XP, Server 200X, Win 7, Win 8 alles installiert, laienhaft administriert. Dazu kommen u.a. folgende Linux-Distros und/oder UNIX-Derivate: Gentoo (auf 3 oder 4 Systemen), Mandriva, SuSe, Slackware, Arch, Mandrake, RedHat, Fedora, Tomato im Router (WRT54GL), FreeBSD, ...

Bildung: Abi vor geraumer Zeit  :Wink: , 3 Jahre Info studiert (rausgeflogen nach Grundstudium), Physik versucht (Sturm-und-Drang-Phase --> Fehlschlag), Berufsabschluss Elektroniker, Studium Elektrotechnik, bisheriger Notenschnitt: 1.0(!) --> nicht völlig dämlich  :Wink: 

Das Handbuch hilft da auch nicht wirklich weiter. Das schlimmste(!!!) sind Querverweise auf teilw. extrem viele Quellen, hier Wiki, da Man-Pages, dort ein Forum, was aufgrund der nicht stillstehenden Entwicklung der Software in unterschiedlichen, teils widersprüchlichen Aussagen endet. Letzten Endes habe ich selbst Grub2 eher durch das Wissen aus anderen Quellen installieren, retten, scripten, oder sonstwas können, da doch ein paar Anläufe nötig waren.

Was mich endlich einmal zufrieden stellen würde: Eine oder wenige gute, aktuelle Quellen, die sich mit Gentoo - und speziell Portage - beschäftigen, und in erster(!) Linie die Installation von Gnome 3 - und bitte, bitte(!) und bitte(!!!) keine Aufzählung der Nachteile von Grub... was weiß ich... eher für die Touch-Dinger geeignet... Wenn ich mir der Nachteile nicht bewusst sein würde, würde ich's nicht Testen(!) wollen. Ich hab' extra 'nen relativ neuen Laptop platt gemacht. Alles runter. Nur für Gnome3. Nur für Gentoo...

Ich bitte daher innigst um Rücksichtnahme und empathisch-motivierte Antworten und entschuldige mich für etwaige verbale Unanehmlichkeiten, die durch meinen Post verursacht werden oder wurden  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

eix sagt mir hier, dass Gnome3 noch nicht als stabil markiert ist, offensichtlich weil viele Abhängigkeiten das auch nicht sind.

Entweder Du wartest, bis das der Fall ist, oder Du benutzt ~ARCH, oder Du musst gnome (und alle Abhängigkeiten) in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords eintragen (am Besten in ein eigenes File unterhalb dieses Verzeichnisses, damit Du es später ggf. wieder leichter entfernen kannst, wobei Dich dabei ggf. auch eix-test-obsolete unterstützen kann).

----------

## funker

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Gnome 3.2 war, soweit ich weiß, mal als stable markiert. Ist allerdings schon etwas her - offensichtlich ist es das auch nicht mehr. Was ich jedoch merkwürdig finde: ~amd64 als globales keyword erzeugt viele gegenseitig abhängige Pakete, wenn ich allerdings für jedes von gnome3 geforderte Paket manuell das keyword eingebe, dann komme ich irgendwann an den gleichen Punkt... Was für mich heißt: Es geht nicht, oder sehe ich da was falsch?

----------

## franzf

Global ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ARCH" setzen zieht die ALLES aus testing rein, insbesondere eben auch core-Sachen wie gcc, binutils, glibc, usw. und das willst du nicht (denke ich). Deshalb macht es eben durchaus einen Sinn, ein eigenes package.accept_keywords-fle für gnome anzulegen.

Am besten aber du holst dir gleich gnome-3.10 mit Heathers gnome-next-overlay:

https://github.com/Heather/gentoo-gnome

Da gibt es dann unter status/portage-configs Paketlisten für keywords/unmask/use, die du am besten in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse in /etc/portage linkst. Dann solltest du gar keine Arbeit haben  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *funker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bildung: Abi vor geraumer Zeit , 3 Jahre Info studiert (rausgeflogen nach Grundstudium), Physik versucht (Sturm-und-Drang-Phase --> Fehlschlag), Berufsabschluss Elektroniker, Studium Elektrotechnik, bisheriger Notenschnitt: 1.0(!) --> nicht völlig dämlich 
> 
> 

   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bell

Ich stimme franzf zu. Du musst nicht auf Testing gehen, sondern brauchst eine Keywords Datei (mit gefühlten 160.000 Einträgen). Diese musst Du jedoch nicht selbst erstellen, da Du nicht der erste bist der Gnome-3 auf Gentoo-Stable hat. Hab jetzt keinen konkreten Link da ich es nicht nutze. Musst also etwas suchen. Ich meine da gab es was mal im "gnome" Overlay.

Zuerst auf Gnome-2 zu gehen ist Schwachsinn. Damit schaffst Du Dir nur noch weitere Probleme (Paket-Blocker) ein.

----------

## funker

Zunächst einmal Danke für alle Antworten. Die beste (*g*):

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> 

 

Nachdem mein Gemüt nun etwas beruhigt ist, habe ich bisher sämtliche Portage-Konflikte lösen können und ein in meinen Augen sehr ansehliches Basissystem zurecht gebastelt. Ich glaube seit meinem Post habe ich mich ausschließlich mit der Kernel-Konfiguration beschäftigt - anstrengend, aber hat sich gelohnt. Der DM (Slim) erscheint nach 7 Sekunden - mit systemd, aber ich habe gehört, dass das wohl mit openrc parallelisiert annähernd genauso fix gehen soll. Das ganze noch (unsinnigerweise, aber das Auge... erm... guckt irgendwo mit  :Wink:  ) mit Plymouth verschönert. Es funktioniert alles grundlegende, was ich so benötige, gerade teilweise exotische Netzwerkkonfigurationen - L2PT über IP mit virtuellen VPNs - ekelhaft, das hat mich beim WRT54GL-Router schon den letzten Nerv gekostet, wobei so ziemlich jede Firmware nicht die benötigten Protokolle unterstützte oder nicht die Freiheiten an Konf... bla, bla, bla... Der Atheros 9287 Adapter ist auch ein ekelhaftes Teil - der schlimmste WLAN-Adapter, den ich je unter Linux in den Flossen hatte o.O - der scheißt sich ja schon ein, wenn man zuviel(!) Unterstützung für die Serie im Kernel aktiviert. Egal, er funktioniert einigermaßen.

Nun fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine fensterverwaltende Umgebung... Irgendwie habe ich auch Abstand von gnome3 genommen, da die Anzahl der für Gnome benötigten Pakete ja in's Unendliche wächst. Enlightenment hat bisher einen ganz positiven Eindruck hinterlassen, vor allem durch übersichtliche Abhängigkeiten im Portage-Tree. Sehr interessant fand ich diesen Artikel: linux.org Kernel Config

Extrem geholfen - allein aus Gründen der Übersicht - hat die Installation und Wartung von Gentoo über openssh und Putty. Einfach genial, wenn man sich 20.000 mal einloggen kann, noch dazu mit einer riesigen Konsolenauflösung.

Nunja, vielen Dank euch. Das Thema mit Gnome3 hat sich wohl erledigt.

----------

## franzf

Dann installier halt gnome-light  :Wink:  Oder stell deine USE-Flags so ein, dass dir die Abhängigkeiten passen.

Ich selber habe enlightenment ne zeitlang benutzt, war mir aber irgendwann zu instabil - filemanager hängt viel zu oft und friert den ganzen WM ein, Gibt immer wieder Probleme mit der config (bestes Beispiel: Splashscreen crasht e und verhindert somit Login) - da das Config-Format binär ist hast du keine Chance da etwas händisch zu korrigieren sondern musst die ganze e-config über Bord werfen und dann dein Setting von neuem zusammenbasteln.

Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit awesome + compton und bin sehr zufrieden  :Smile:  Davor lange Zeit kde (3 und 4), zwischendrin immer wieder fluxbox. Ein kurzer Ausflug nach gnome3 hat mich gelehrt, dass ich systemd und pulseaudio wirklich nicht will  :Smile: 

Du wirst sicher auch noch dein Traum-Setup finden.

----------

## funker

Awesome habe ich mir kurz nach Enlightenment besorgt. Letzteres war nicht tragbar, daher der mit positiven Überraschungen verbundene Wechsel zu Awesome.

Was mich jetzt interessiert: qingy...

Qingy soll ja, nachdem die Installation abgeschlossen ist, über systemd gestartet werden, also

```
systemd enable qingy@tty1.service
```

Das Problem ist nur, dass systemd getty verwendet, was ich nicht deaktivieren kann:

```
root: systemctl disable getty@ttyX.service

root:systemctl disable getty.service
```

...oder sowas in der Art bringt keinerlei Output, dass irgendwelche Symlinks o.ä. entfernt werden, wie das z.B. bei sshd.service für openssh der Fall ist

Ferner endet oben genanntes aktivieren von qingy mit 

```
root: systemctl enable qingy@tty1.service

Failed to issue method call: No such file or directory
```

Wäre für Vorschläge extrem dankbar, da ich qingy eigentlich zur Abwechslung von Slim benutzen wollte, welcher irgendwie nicht das Wahre ist.

Übrigens: es existieren keinerlei getty- oder qingy-relevante "Dinge" in /lib/systemd/system/

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *funker wrote:*   

> Zunächst einmal Danke für alle Antworten. Die beste (*g*):
> 
>  *metal1ty wrote:*    
> 
> 

 

Sorry..aber ist doch bei einer solchen Selbstbeweihräucherung genau passend.

----------

## funker

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *funker wrote:*   Zunächst einmal Danke für alle Antworten. Die beste (*g*):
> 
>  *metal1ty wrote:*    
> 
>  
> ...

 

Genau deswegen ja auch die leichte selbstironie meinerseits  :Wink: . Ich war einfach nur mit Gentoo-induzierten Rückschlägen bombardiert worden und habe mich wieder beruhigt - also nicht so ernst nehmen. Momentan läuft's bis auf qingy ja ganz gut, also gibt's wohl keinerlei Selbstbeweihräucherungen mehr  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *funker wrote:*   

> Übrigens: es existieren keinerlei getty- oder qingy-relevante "Dinge" in /lib/systemd/system/

 

Deswegen findet systemd wohl auch nichts also wirst du selbst welche schreiben müssen oder bei einer anderen Distribution wie z. B. Arch "klauen".  :Wink: 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/qingy

https://www.archlinux.org/packages/?sort=&q=Qingy&maintainer=&flagged=

Aber nur so am Rande wenn du eine alternative zum X ausprobieren willst wäre wayland vermutlich besser denn irgendwann wird man sich damit sowieso auseinander setzen müssen und der KDE 4.11 soll ja dafür schon experimentellen Support enthalten.

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber nur so am Rande wenn du eine alternative zum X ausprobieren willst wäre wayland vermutlich besser denn irgendwann wird man sich damit sowieso auseinander setzen müssen und der KDE 4.11 soll ja dafür schon experimentellen Support enthalten.

 

Wobei der wayland support in kde 4.11 nur Kwin selbst betrifft. Ein komplettes KDE mit wayland geht nur mit kde framework 5  + qt5

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   
> 
> Aber nur so am Rande wenn du eine alternative zum X ausprobieren willst wäre wayland vermutlich besser denn irgendwann wird man sich damit sowieso auseinander setzen müssen und der KDE 4.11 soll ja dafür schon experimentellen Support enthalten. 
> 
> Wobei der wayland support in kde 4.11 nur Kwin selbst betrifft. Ein komplettes KDE mit wayland geht nur mit kde framework 5  + qt5

 

Ups.. an das Qt habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht, sorry. Aber läuft der kwin überhaupt ohne ein funktionierendes Qt?

----------

## funker

Update: Anlässlich der Tatsache, dass es heute Bohnenpfanne gab, kam mir die Idee, einen Bud-Spencer Film zu gucken. Tolle Neuigkeiten...  :Wink: 

Die neu gescripteten ACPI/udev-Sparmaßnahmen zahlen sich offensichtlich aus, denn acpitool bescheinigt 68% Restkapazität bei einem Momentanverbrauch zwischen 700 und 1000mA/h - Schnitt 850 bei verschleißbedingter Maximalkapazität von 4500nochwas ma/h (ursprünglich 6000). Mit ein paar ma/h als Puffer kann man also mit 5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit rechnen - nicht schlecht, vor der ganzen Scripterei war die Kiste nach ~1,5h leer. qingy wurde wieder über Bord geworfen, Slim muss es wohl weiter tun. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ich ewig mögliche Fehlerquellen in qingy suche und dabei kostbare Zeit verliere, in der man sich die eigentliche Funktionsweise von Linux/Gentoo begreiflich machen könnte. mplayer spielt die wichtigsten codecs ab, heißt VLC ging ebenfalls Baden, da mplayer auch ohne GUI ganz gut arbeitet - und gerade in Verbindung mit awesome ist das auch optisch ganz interessant. Der VLC bietet mir mittlerweile einfach eine Vielfalt an Funktionalität, von der ich bestimmt 95% nie verwende und die das Paket aufblähen. Außerdem... das dämliche Hütchen vom VLC ging mir schon seit dessen Anfängen auf den Sack ^^

Sehr spannend: Andrew S. Tanenbaum's Moderne Betriebssysteme, lese ich gerade nebenbei. Endlich kapiert man mal halbwegs die ganzen schönen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten im Linux-Kernel, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit Performance - das Wort Mutex sagte mir nichts bisher. Ist auch ganz lustig, da Herr Tanenbaum einige Möglichkeiten nutzt, verdeckte Späße über Missgeschicke in der Geschichte der Betriebssysteme geltend zu machen - ein dezent schwarzer Humor  :Wink:  .

To-Do: Soundkarte... Irgendwie habe ich Probleme mit der Audio-Wiedergabe - es kommt nichts aus den Blechsprechern. Lustigerweise klappt(e) der Test der Lautsprecher, sogar ein paar Testvideos bei Youtube brachten Sound, durch ACPI-Event gescriptete Lautstärketasten liefern das gewünschte Resultat im amixer - allerdings sind die momentan konfigurierten 10db-Schritte wohl "leicht" übertrieben  :Very Happy: . Also muss was bei der Konfiguration entweder schiefgegangen sein oder pulseaudio konfliktionalisiert... was auch immer  :Wink: . 

Hm... ich glaube Bud Spencer, Yoda und Alf sind die sympathischsten Persönlichkeiten der Filmgeschichte

----------

